# PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## micky23 (20. November 2008)

*PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Sieht nicht gerade Leise aus


----------



## Amigo (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Der hat 800-2500 rpm... je nach Sys./Wunschtemp könnte das ja noch als leise durchgehen... 

Aber die Aussage "4-Wege-Luftstrom" versteh ich nicht ganz...
Ist damit gemeint dass der vordere Lüfter einsaugt, an den schrägen Seiten wieder rauspustet und der hintere über die Seiten einsaugt und hinten wieder rauspustet?


----------



## guna7 (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



micky23 schrieb:


> Sieht nicht gerade Leise aus


Kann man Lautstärke jetzt mittlerweile schon sehen?


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Der Kühler ist das Allerletzte. Was man auf den Bildern nicht sieht ist, dass der Kühler mit Pushpins befestigt wird. Nebenbei ist das Ding laut ohne Ende und kühlen ist leider auch nicht die Pradedisziplin von dem Teil.


----------



## micky23 (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



guna7 schrieb:


> Kann man Lautstärke jetzt mittlerweile schon sehen?



Wenn man sich ein wenig mit Lüftern & der Materie auskennt schon


----------



## Gast20150401 (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

38€ geht ja,aber welche Werte hat er? Wenn er für den Corei7 geeignet ist müßte er doch beim sockel775 vieleicht ganz gut sein(Test?) Bei zwei Lüftern kommt schnell der Gedanke auf das er Laut sein könnte,ein Testergebnis wäre hier hilfreich.


----------



## majorguns (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



guna7 schrieb:


> Kann man Lautstärke jetzt mittlerweile schon sehen?



ja man kann es zumindestens vermuten und das ding sieht so aus bzw. ich vermute das es laut ist und schlecht kühlt


----------



## micky23 (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



guna7 schrieb:


> Kann man Lautstärke jetzt mittlerweile schon sehen?



Und für das nächste mal : Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach die Fr...e halten


----------



## Dark Mark (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Sieht geil aus aber wie siehts mit der Kühlleistung aus und der Lautstärke


----------



## Korn86 (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hey Leute, dieses gegenseitige Anflamen hat doch keinen Sinn, wartet doch einfach den PCGH-Test ab und dann wisst  ihr wie laut der Kühler wirklich ist


----------



## ITpassion-de (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



Dark Mark schrieb:


> Sieht geil aus aber wie siehts mit der Kühlleistung aus und der Lautstärke



Wenig Kühlung viel Lautstärke, noch fragen  ?


----------



## guna7 (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



micky23 schrieb:


> Und für das nächste mal : Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach die Fr...e halten


Nanana, mal nicht gleich persönlich werden!  Ist wohl dein Lieblingsspruch?
Fakt ist, Geräusche (und das meinst du ja vermutlich mit Lautstärke) kann man nicht sehen. Nur hören! Du kannst nur vermuten, dass das Teil laut ist, aufgrund der Konstruktion, das ist mir schon klar.  Oder hast du irgendwo schon nen Test gelesen? 

edit: So, jetzt hab ich es auch *gelesen*, dass er laut sein soll!


----------



## micky23 (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



guna7 schrieb:


> Nanana, mal nicht gleich persönlich werden!  Ist wohl dein Lieblingsspruch?
> Fakt ist, Geräusche (und das meinst du ja vermutlich mit Lautstärke) kann man nicht sehen. Nur hören! Du kannst nur vermuten, dass das Teil laut ist, aufgrund der Konstruktion, das ist mir schon klar.  Oder hast du irgendwo schon nen Test gelesen?
> 
> edit: So, jetzt hab ich es auch *gelesen*, dass er laut sein soll!



Wenn Du mal logisch denken würdest, wärst Du von alleine drauf gekommen. Klar habe ich es schon gelesen  

Da man nach Deinem intelligenten Spruch ja sofort merkt, das es nicht möglich ist 

p.s. Wollte nicht persönlich werden, aber manche Aussagen sind oft kaum noch zu ertragen


----------



## guna7 (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



micky23 schrieb:


> p.s. Wollte nicht persönlich werden, aber manche Aussagen sind oft kaum noch zu ertragen


Wollen wir uns wieder vertragen? 

Aber ich muss dir recht geben, was man hier manchmal lesen muss.


----------



## micky23 (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



guna7 schrieb:


> Wollen wir uns wieder vertragen?
> 
> Aber ich muss dir recht geben, was man hier manchmal lesen muss.



Schon vergessen. War überhaupt was


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Aber die Aussage "4-Wege-Luftstrom" versteh ich nicht ganz...
> Ist damit gemeint dass der vordere Lüfter einsaugt, an den schrägen Seiten wieder rauspustet und der hintere über die Seiten einsaugt und hinten wieder rauspustet?



So wie ich das sehe, arbeiten die Lüfter gegeneinander - ansaugen vorn und hinten, rausblasen seitlich.
Kann man als "4-Wege" vermarkten, ich persönlich würde eine derartige Fehlkonstruktion aber lieber verschweigen


----------



## True Monkey (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, arbeiten die Lüfter gegeneinander - ansaugen vorn und hinten, rausblasen seitlich.
> Kann man als "4-Wege" vermarkten, ich persönlich würde eine derartige Fehlkonstruktion aber lieber verschweigen


Müssten aber dann nicht die kabel der Lüfter seitenverkehrt sein?
Wenn das zwei gleiche Lüfter sind dann arbeiten sie beide in der gleichen Richtung ,oder? Mfg True

Upps,auf dem letzen Bild sieht man ja das sie nicht identisch angebracht sind .


----------



## Amigo (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, arbeiten die Lüfter gegeneinander - ansaugen vorn und hinten, rausblasen seitlich.
> Kann man als "4-Wege" vermarkten, ich persönlich würde eine derartige Fehlkonstruktion aber lieber verschweigen


Hmm die pusten doch beide in eine Richtung auf den Bildern?
Vorne rein, hinten raus...Bild 3 und 4.


----------



## Shibi (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Naja was man sich halt alles für Werbesrpüche einfallen lässt...
Gestern eine Werbung für einen LÜFTERLOSEN Router gesehen. Der absolute Silentbetrieb. Frage mich nur wo die schonmal normale Router für den normalen Homebetrieb mit Lüfter gesehen haben. 

Achja, das ding SIEHT laut aus. Da könnt ihr meckern wie ihr wollt, aber man kann Lüftern definitiv ihre Lautstärke und Kühlleistung ansehen. Bzw. das Verhältnis zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlleistung. Schließlich sind Kühler auch an die Gesetze der Physik gebunden und wenn man ein bisschen Ahnung und Erfahrung hat kann man durch bloses anschauen die Kühlleistung und Lautstärke einschätzen.

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



FX5200-289Mhz schrieb:


> Hmm die pusten doch beide in eine Richtung auf den Bildern?
> Vorne rein, hinten raus...Bild 3 und 4.



Ohh, Bild 4 hab ich wohl übersehen, dachte Bild 6 wäre die Rückseite


----------



## Tomekk (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Gibt es schon einen entsprechenden Test dazu?
Bin am überlegen ob Asus oder Noctua, wobei Noctua doch ein wenig teuer ist ...


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



Tomekk schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen ob Asus oder Noctua, wobei Noctua doch ein wenig teuer ist ...



Wenn Interesse an einem Asus T81 besteht ich hätte einen zu verkaufen  .


----------



## Tomekk (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Ich bau meinen PC nicht selber, ich such mir nur die Teile aus un mein Händler verbaut 
dann alles deswegen kommt eine gebrauchte Komponente nicht in Frage...

haha also findest du das Teil nicht gut?


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



Tomekk schrieb:


> haha also findest du das Teil nicht gut?



Nicht gut? In meinen Augen ist das Ding das mieseste Kühlerdingens das ich jemals hatte. Schade ums Geld und um die Zeit  .


----------



## Shibi (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

So einen miesen Kühler kannst du aber nicht teuer verkaufen. 

Schreib lieber: "Es ist der geilse Kühler den ich kenne, ich trenne mich nur ungern von ihm..." 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



Shibi schrieb:


> So einen miesen Kühler kannst du aber nicht teuer verkaufen.
> 
> Schreib lieber: "Es ist der geilse Kühler den ich kenne, ich trenne mich nur ungern von ihm..."



Ich habe ja nicht vor mit dem Verkauf meinen Lebensunterhalt für die nächsten Monate zu verdienen. Insofern würde ich ihn auch "wertgerecht" (billig) abgeben.


----------



## Shibi (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

10€ inkl. Versand?


----------



## ITpassion-de (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*



Shibi schrieb:


> 10€ inkl. Versand?



So "fair" das Angebot auch ist, für 10 Flocken minus 6,90 Euro Versand und 15 Minuten Aufwand das Ding weg zu bringen zerschlage ich ihn lieber und erfreue mich am Anblick.


----------



## Shibi (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: Asus Triton 81: Neuer Core-i7-CPU-Kühler im PCGH-Testlabor*

Hehehe. 
Sind aber nur 3,90€ Versand bei DHL.


----------

